# Nikon D50



## CedarBranchNikon (Feb 25, 2012)

In an earlier post, I said I wanted to buy a Nikon DSLR. What is the "typical" opinion of the D50? My present shooting is mostly grandkids, family, vacation, etc. I doubt if I will be "publishing" or "selling". I understand that 6.1 still gives a fairly sharp photo. My first digital was a Vivtar P&S with 3.1 and the shots weren't too bad. What is your opinion, don't be afraid to be "brutally truthful".


----------



## KmH (Feb 25, 2012)

The D50 is a good camera.  Nikon D50 Review: Digital Photography Review

D50 production stopped at the end of the 3rd quarter in 2006. So the D50 is older technology, but by no means obsolete.

The D50 uses a CCD type image sensor and compared to today's cameras ISO performance usinf CMOS type image sensors, will have difficulty shooting indoors without using flash.

The D50 has an internal auto focus motor so it can auto focus the older Nikon lenses.


----------



## JohnS. (Feb 26, 2012)

KmH said:


> The D50 has an internal auto focus motor so it can auto focus the older Nikon lenses.



Huge plus, being it's the only entry level Nikon that has the IFM.

The D50 is a great camera. If you're only going to be using it for personal use and nothing major or serious, it should do more than you need it to.


----------



## KmH (Feb 26, 2012)

JohnS. said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The D50 has an internal auto focus motor so it can auto focus the older Nikon lenses.
> ...


The D70, D70s, D80, and D90 Nikon entry-level cameras also have an internal auto focus motor.


----------



## CedarBranchNikon (Feb 26, 2012)

Does auto-focus require a special lens? I usually prefer to do my own focusing, but if auto-focus gives a sharp picture, I'm mall for it.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, auto-focus dies give a sharp focus and sometimes in lower light than with the bare eye.  All it needs is decent contrast to focus.  It isn't the answer to everything though and there are number of times that it will not work properly or spend a lot of time "Hunting" for the proper focus.  It can also be turned on and off with a switch so given the choice I would always pick an auto-focus camera over one without it.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have an old d40 that I like. They are all practically the same( minus a few options.) Indoors, you will almost always need flash when the light gets challenging. Ive seen people, with good glass and minimizing crops, print 20x30... The largest I have printed was 11x13 and it looks awesome. The thing I like the most is the  electronic shutter and being able to sync to max shutter speed with flash.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 26, 2012)

I still have my D50 and it is a solid, nice body. It is the lowest camera that Nikon put the AF screw-drive motor in and that is a very nice feature to have. It will do everything you probably want it to.


----------



## JohnS. (Feb 26, 2012)

KmH said:


> JohnS. said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


Silly me. I was thinking of the D40/x, D50, and D60 . It's funny which camera's are considered "entry-level". I personally don't like to call certain ones entry-level but then again I'm a very strange person.


----------



## vindex1963 (Feb 26, 2012)

The D50 is a great camera. My wife has one and refuses to part with it.


----------



## CedarBranchNikon (Feb 26, 2012)

I saw on one website Nikon cameras broken down by "commercial" and "something else". From what I've discovered in researching even the "entry-level" cameras are far superior to the P&S and a lot of the other cameras being sold. As I said in another post, I've been shooting photos for over 40 years. Stated with a Kodak Instamatic, moved on to a Yashica Electro 35 "Professional black", then to a Yashhie SLR which I used from 1970 until I lost it in a fire in 2004. Talk about workhorse and longevity. "Sharpness" was determined by film speed, shutter speed, lens quality, and being able to get a good focus and at times considering your depth-of-field while shooting. Now, with these new DSLR's, just reading the "specs" can make your head swim. Thanks for all the info. Feel free to add further if you like.


----------



## vindex1963 (Feb 26, 2012)

Good site to compare.


----------



## Restomage (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a good camera however I would consider buying something newer with better noise performance and low light capabilities.


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2012)

JohnS. said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > JohnS. said:
> ...



Nikon's numbering system is unambiguous.

Nikon has 2 entry-level tiers: the tier of compact cameras they leave the screw-drive AF system out of to make them compact, and the tier of normal size entry-level cameras that have the screw-drive system.

Compact entry-level - D40, D40x, D60, D3000, D3100, D5000, D5100.
Normal size entry-level - D50, D70, D70S, D80, D90, D7000.

The D100, D200, D300/D300s, D700, and D800/D800E are all Prosumer grade bodies.

The D1, D1X, D1H, D2H, D2HS, D2X, D2XS, D3/D3S, D3X, D4 are all Professional grade bodies.


----------



## CedarBranchNikon (Feb 27, 2012)

Would a good used D100 be a better camera than a D50? I see the original price, a D100 was double the price of a D50. Would the age difference make that much difference in two cameras in "equal" condition? I look at a Nikon comparison chart trying to compare the "bells and whistles" and it can get confusing. Even though I have a "highly technical" background in the manufacturing industry, still when you start reading camera specs. it can really get "heavy". Appreciate all the input so far.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 28, 2012)

CedarBranchNikon said:
			
		

> Would a good used D100 be a better camera than a D50? I see the original price, a D100 was double the price of a D50. Would the age difference make that much difference in two cameras in "equal" condition? I look at a Nikon comparison chart trying to compare the "bells and whistles" and it can get confusing. Even though I have a "highly technical" background in the manufacturing industry, still when you start reading camera specs. it can really get "heavy". Appreciate all the input so far.



No, the d100 is older then the d50, and while it has a more pro like feel, doesn't perform as well.

Id suggest a d90 if u can afford it, much better performance then the d50 for about $200 more on the used market. 

U might also consider a d200, which is a little cheaper then the d90, but has an all metal body and a more professional control layout.  The d90 has a better sensor and video, but the d200 handles better.


----------



## CedarBranchNikon (Mar 1, 2012)

How much difference is there between "Compact entry-level" and "Normal size entry-level"? Does "entry-level" mean the same as "point and shoot" or can it mean a "good" camera that is capable of "doing good things"? Also, will using "film" lenses on a digital camera present any problems? Just an old guy trying to play "catch up".


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2012)

Entry-level DSLRs include lens interchangability. What they lack is external controls so the photographer doesn't have to 'menu dive' to change critical settings like white balance, image quality, metering mode, focus mode, etc.

There really are no 'film lenses', but technology has moved on such that lenses that were common in the days when film was the only option lack the electronics and camera to lens communication protocols today's lenses have.


----------



## CedarBranchNikon (Mar 2, 2012)

I really appreciate all the responses so far. I suppose I could do my own research, but I enjoy discussing photography, I usually get answers a little faster, and I'm retired and just little bit lazy.
KmH, what does "menu dive" mean? I fear with a "better" digital camera, I'm going to be spending my time constantly adjusting settings and trying to figure out "what to do next". Also, are most didgital cameras now equipped with auto-focus lenses or do photogs. still do their own focusing. Would the Tamron/Nikon lenses I now have on a Nikon 35 autofocus on a DSLR equipped with autofocus? Pardon my ignorance, I'm really working hard playing "catch-up".


----------



## vindex1963 (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe doing your own research is a good idea. To answer all your questions, it depends.


----------



## CedarBranchNikon (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm trying to "research" but as an old sage here in NC once said about a "political symposium" that he was invited to attend, he said mistakenly invited to, "You're looking for answers and you don't even know what questions to ask". My problem right now is to figure out "the questions". BTW, vindex1963, what do you look so happy about?


----------



## walliswizard (Mar 5, 2012)

I had a D50 as my first dSLR.  Great camera, easy to use, has that benefit of supporting the majority of lenses due to it's built-in motor.

One downside to it and other older cameras is the small screen on the back of the camera.  Not so easy to see the results on it.  More modern cameras usually have a larger/clearer screen.

You could consider that a cheaper D50 plus an external flash such as a s/h SB600 is worth the month over a more modern and more expensive camera alone.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 5, 2012)

The D50 is not as big a pain probably as some other lower level cameras to change settings on. It just requires pushing a button and then using the single command wheel to change ISO, WB and Aperture. I don't remember about changing AF settings because it's been a while since I've used it honestly. I would offer to sell you mine but my wife won't decide if she wants to keep it or not as I've been thinking of selling it, the 28-80, 18-105 VR and a cheapy Quantaray 70-300 to partially fund a 17-55 DX. Really, in good hands a D50 can take beautiful shots. Solid little camera and I got a lot of miles out of mine.


----------



## photojazzer (Mar 12, 2012)

New guy here. Da 50 as I call it is an amazing Nikon digital camera that still today never required any firmware updates. I use mine with my D300 shooting soccer games. This camera, the Nikon F5 and F4 are three that will never be sold.


----------



## zamanakhan (Mar 12, 2012)

CedarBranchNikon said:


> I'm trying to "research" but as an old sage here in NC once said about a "political symposium" that he was invited to attend, he said mistakenly invited to, "You're looking for answers and you don't even know what questions to ask". My problem right now is to figure out "the questions". BTW, vindex1963, what do you look so happy about?



You will be completely fine with the D50, more importantly what is your budget. If you just want to take pics of your grand kids and will simply be sending off pics to walmart to be printed, than the d50 is MORE than adequate. I would pick up a d50 + a nikon 50mm 1.8 AF-D lens. that combination will run you about $300 used, to make it even better i would pick up an 18-55 afs Vr lens as well.
The d50 is considered an entry level camera but bear in mind that it's image quality is far superior of point and shoot camera's mainly because it has a large sensor and the ability to change lenses. The d100 is better built but less compatible with today's flashes and uses compact flash cards for memory, this is not good if you would like to upgrade. d50 and d40 are practically the same thing but the d40 is smaller and lacks a built in motor. Basically all this means is that some lenses will not have auto focus function with the camera, it is actually not that important anymore as nikon have released lenses with motors built into them. The d50 also has a decent auto mode so if you just want to Point and shoot you can do that, if you would like more control it has great full manual features just like any other nikon slr. Now i know you have been used to manual focus, but i should warn you that manual focusing these camera's has become harder, in older camera's you would have aids like split screen, the d50 and pretty much all the rest of digital slr's lack these straight out of the box, plus autofocus will be a godsend if you're trying to take pics of kids while they are moving. 

Stop over thinking a purchase and just pick one, you cant really go wrong with any of the nikon DSLRS. What is your budget? I know the specs dont make sense right now but when you get the camera in hand and start using it, they will all click into place.


----------

